# Newbie with a 94 D21



## Cookster128 (Mar 22, 2011)

I've got a 94 D21 hb with what I thought was a blown head gasket. I took everything apart and replaced the head gasket along with other necessary gaskets. I also had valve stem seals replaced. Added oil to the engine, water to the radiator, and prayed that it would stay there.

I kept hearing what sounded like water pouring into... more water? another liquid (oil)? Tried to be optimistic after undergoing all that work. Tried to crank it and it would not start. It turned over and over and over, thought it was a fuel problem so I cycled the ignition on and off to build more fuel pressure and pumped the gas while cranking. It finally fired and ran like a scalded dog and would not idle. It finally gave out. I checked to oil dipstick and found dissappointment. It was white and foamy and about two quarts too much.

Soo.... cracked head? cracked block? wtf?

Also, if the motor is shot I can still look at it as a door of opportunity. Instead of replacing it with a stock engine, what engine will directly bolt into that truck? I am not wanting to fabricate any, but I will be open to electrical work. It has a KA24E now, what about a KA24DE? SR20? 2JZ(lol... or not?) With a greater engine, what will have to be upgraded as far as suspension, transmission, rear end, etc.?

Any information will be greatly appreciated. I love my little truck and am not willing to let it die without a fight.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A crack in the block that let that much coolant pass to the crankcase should have been evident when the head was off. How were the timing chain guides? I've seen the plastic guide break to the point where it allowed the timing chain to cut a hole through the front cover into the water jacket.


----------



## Cookster128 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. A machine shop had mentioned that as a possibility. I have since started the disassembly process to remove the front cover. I will replace sprockets, chain, and guides while I am there.

I am still curious though as to what engines I could drop in there. Any ideas?


----------



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

smj999smj said:


> A crack in the block that let that much coolant pass to the crankcase should have been evident when the head was off. How were the timing chain guides? I've seen the plastic guide break to the point where it allowed the timing chain to cut a hole through the front cover into the water jacket.


This happened to me: Timing chain cut a hole in the back of the front cover........machine shop was able to weld it back up...$25.00...

While the head is off make sure the shop pressure tests it.....


----------



## Cookster128 (Mar 22, 2011)

*Thanks guys*

I got the front cover taken off today and sure enough, it has a hole big enough to slide a quarter through. I was never so excited to find a problem! I'll have it welded up Monday and be back on the road... one more thing...

I had noticed what seemed like little plastic pieces under the valve cover and in the ports of the head. When I took the oil pan off I found a mess load of bits of plastic stopping the oil pickup. After the front cover can off I found the culprit. The timing chain had completely demolished one of its guides therefore allowing it to hit the front cover and chew a hole in it.

Everything is getting replace and put back together Monday. Thank you for all your help!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yup...that's what happens to them! Shouldn't be an issue with the new updated guides. Make sure you remove the tensioner and oil filter and blow clear the sludge and debris out of the tensioner's oil feed channel.


----------



## Cookster128 (Mar 22, 2011)

I didn't even think of that. Thanks SMJ! I did clean out the oil pick up and am cleaning out the oil pan. I did notice something odd on the left side of the front cover (facing the vehicle). There is a rectangular shaped metal box held on the fc with three bolts. It has a rubber hose on the back with a squeeze clamp holding it in place. The inside is caked up with black ... soot?... When I cleaned out a little debris, a little oil poured out of it.

What is this little box thingy and what does it do? Will it be okay to spray brake cleaner in it to clear it out or is there another suggested cleaner?


----------

